# Living but not working in Canada



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

I just made partner and now have enough money to live where and how I please – and I would like to live in Canada – before I start talking with my emigrations lawyer (next month as soon as we go into hiatus) – I thought I would see if anyone out there has already gone thru a similar situation. 
My job is totally remote – I would not enter into the job market at all.
Thanks,
AJ


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Congratulations!

I know there are rules established for "border hoppers" - those who live on one side of the border and work on the other side. But in your circumstances, I think you'll find things are a bit more complicated. Because you'll be working remotely, it's your place of residence that determines which "labor market" you'll be part of. Although you won't be taking the job of a Canadian, you will be working in Canada - and paying taxes and social insurances there.

It's doable, but be very careful you understand what you're getting yourself into.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## darrylgonzalez46 (May 19, 2009)

Hey Congrats for that. That is really great achievement 

_________
Darryl Gonzalez
401k withdrawal rules


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

Thanks! The more information I have the better I will be prepared for my meeting with my lawyer next month! I've found that nothing really worth having comes easy!


----------



## richieyu (May 30, 2009)

citizenship (immigration lawyer), taxes (a good accountant), health care (OHIP?), a good realtor <shameless plug>

I would be interested to hear more about your adventures 

cheers,
Richie Yu | Toronto Realtor
richieyuRealEstate(dot)com


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

*Your post made me giggle!*



richieyu said:


> citizenship (immigration lawyer), taxes (a good accountant), health care (OHIP?), a good realtor <shameless plug>
> 
> I would be interested to hear more about your adventures
> 
> ...


hahaha! Alas, I am not moving to Toronto as my family is in the PNW! However...if you could hook me up in Vancouver...
I have an accounting firm in BC I will use and I found an American style health clinic that I'm looking into - but to be frank - I come from a family of doctors so unless its an emergency I will drive back to Washington State for medical care.

How has it been for you? I keep going back and forth as I have aging parents who DONT want to live in Canada. It just seemed easier to have a place on both sides of the border. Once again, I wont really know until after I meet with the immigrations lawyer.
I suppose I could just continue to come and go as a tourist...
But I would rather have a "home" in Canada...


----------



## richieyu (May 30, 2009)

Looks like you have everything handled  Let me find you someone in Vancouver.


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

Canada is a beautiful country and if you are living in the remote area than it would be even great but I am not sure if you would be able to find an affordable apartment there with all the facilities a family need.


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

I've lived in Vancouver (West Van) before - now I'm just preparing to do it long term. I found a really nice place in North Van near the water - I will go out and see the place right after our show season ends. Assuming my lawyer has really good news...that is...


----------

